# For sale: CTS S7



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a brand new never casted CTS S7 13 ft 8-12 oz for sale. I'll take 400 for the rod. It was built by RH Custom Rods.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

tyrosurfcaster said:


> I have a brand new never casted CTS S7 13 ft 8-12 oz for sale. I'll take 400 for the rod. It was built by RH Custom Rods.


more info and/or pics on the build please...such as color(s), conventional or spinning


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

fish-on said:


> more info and/or pics on the build please...such as color(s), conventional or spinning


I can't figure out how to put pics on here. It's conventional with Fuji components orange and green thread wrap. I can email or text pics.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Thanks! Nice! I prefer spinning though.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Where are u located?


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

huckfinn38 said:


> Where are u located?


I am located in Lexington North Carolina.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

tyrosurfcaster said:


> I am located in Lexington North Carolina.


Measure from the butt of the rod to the back of the reel seat if u dont mind and let me know the distance.
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I just saw your post. I believe that the distance is 28 inches to the center of the reel seat but I'll measure this evening when I get home.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

any chance you going to hatteras may 26-29th?


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

fish-on said:


> any chance you going to hatteras may 26-29th?


Wrong thread. sorry.


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Its 29 inches to the bottom of the reel seat


----------



## twayne22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you still have rod.


----------

